# NAATI Exam



## ahmedeno (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there anybody knows the location in Dubai to do NAATI Exam ????


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

hello Ahmendeno,

I got some docs translated from a NAATI accredited translator in Berlin. Since he is already a NAATI member, might be - he knows some link for you. He is a friendly guy reachable on mail: [email protected] Try ur luck wid him.

cheers!!


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

manoji said:


> hello Ahmendeno,
> 
> I got some docs translated from a NAATI accredited translator in Berlin. Since he is already a NAATI member, might be - he knows some link for you. He is a friendly guy reachable on mail: [email protected] Try ur luck wid him.
> 
> cheers!!


Hi! Everyone,

How could we get 5 points for Community Language, anybody who have an idea for the new point system that will commence on July 1.

I refer to DIAC Point Test for Certain Migration Visa...it says, 
5 points can also be claimed for those applicants who meet the requirements for credentialed community language.

The Points Test Awards points to applicants accredited at the para-professional level or above by the National Accredition Authority for Translators and Interpreter. Applicants will no longer be able to claim points for designated language on the basis of having obtained a qualification from a university where instruction was in that language.

Q. Where we could obtained this credentialed community language? here in the Philippines? any school which has short curriculum in Tagalog language, that could issue a certificate after the course was finished and certificate that could be recognised and would give assurance of 5 points from DIAC that you have studied Tagalog to be able to get such additional points in community language. 
Or could be DIAC pointing as to NAATI itself to take a test...i dont know if theres NAATI here in the Philippines, only thing i could assure to DIAC is that i am naturally born citizen of the Phlippines and that my census statistic could show that, i use primary language no other than tagalog...secondarily was english, thats all.

We could no longer get 5points from a university as having obtained as qualification where instruction was in that language. Before this method is acceptable. Is there any alternative to this?


----------



## mocho (May 10, 2011)

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> How could we get 5 points for Community Language, anybody who have an idea for the new point system that will commence on July 1.
> 
> ...


Go to naati web site (im not allowed yet to post URLs) FAQ section.


----------



## mocho (May 10, 2011)

The info is stated on their website under FAQ. sorry im not yet allowed to post url


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The new documents on the points test indicate that the 5 points will be for full NAATI accreditation only...


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

mocho said:


> The info is stated on their website under FAQ. sorry im not yet allowed to post url


I browse the web for NAATI, there was two session scheduled test date 1, is first week in March and 2, schedule is in first week in September. In March the application cut is 15 of December and in September cut off date is 1 July. this was done by IDP Philippines but a storage examination when the test date comes a week before IDP will sent notice, i just would like to inquire first, lets see what are the other information they could provide.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

HelloMaggie said:


> Hi! Everyone,
> 
> How could we get 5 points for Community Language, anybody who have an idea for the new point system that will commence on July 1.
> 
> ...


Hi,

aslo, I am little interested to know opinion on following from NATI FAQ:

Recognition of fluency in a designated language for the purpose of gaining five bonus points for migration to Australia may be achieved two ways:

Completion of a qualification equivalent to an Australian degree gained from a university where the language of instruction was the same as the designated language for which you are claiming fluency.

If this is your situation you only need to submit to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship, a certified copy of your qualification with your application for migration, claiming the 5 bonus points on this basis. You may need to obtain a statement from the university verifying that the language of instruction was the designated language for which you are claiming fluency.

second point i am not writing here as it talks about the test who want to claim under "a Professional Translator or Professional Interpreter"

What does this means?
1. one does not have to take test from nati and can claim 5 points.

i guess this will help many people who are running behind due to 5 points.

Thanks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

From 1 July 2011, the points will only be awarded for NAATI accreditation. Accreditation can only be achieved by passing the NAATI exam for translation or interpreting.


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

twister292 said:


> From 1 July 2011, the points will only be awarded for NAATI accreditation. Accreditation can only be achieved by passing the NAATI exam for translation or interpreting.


from 1 July, 2011. how about before that? 

those who want to file the application before 1 july, 2011 and did their 10th, 12th or graduation in the language other then english?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

bbraj said:


> from 1 July, 2011. how about before that?
> 
> those who want to file the application before 1 july, 2011 and did their 10th, 12th or graduation in the language other then english?


10th or 12th don't usually count...they want a tertiary qualification which was delivered and examined in a designated language.


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

bbraj said:


> from 1 July, 2011. how about before that?
> 
> those who want to file the application before 1 july, 2011 and did their 10th, 12th or graduation in the language other then english?


Dear fellows,

Our options is to apply after July 1, for some reasons, we just thought we cannot get through if we did, thats why i am trying how to get sure of 5 points. Claiming 5 points in community language is by taking the test thru NAATI itself so by next week i will be in IDP in case they have the key for me to obtain such points.

Other applicants who could apply before July 1 possible they still could get 5 points
from the university where their language was being taught.


----------



## ahmedeno (Jun 8, 2011)

I asked about location in dubai guys!!!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ahmedeno said:


> I asked about location in dubai guys!!!!


It is on NAATI website http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

HelloMaggie said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> Our options is to apply after July 1, for some reasons, we just thought we cannot get through if we did, thats why i am trying how to get sure of 5 points. Claiming 5 points in community language is by taking the test thru NAATI itself so by next week i will be in IDP in case they have the key for me to obtain such points.
> 
> ...


I called up IDP Philippines hoping for any link that might bring me how to apply for NAATI test, the other line told that i had to register to NAATI website and pay certain fee and then NAATI will send them the test schedule also i have to send the application form. On my early research an accredited member of NAATI that has i think the registration website, which i thought IDP Philippines was referring to later i found but i was not satisfied by my researched so i continued until i found booklets of NAATI one was booklet C-Accreditation by Overseas Qualification, Professional Association Membership or Advance Standing, i thought that was it...but there were few other booklets aside from that i just picked the one relevant to what i needed. As i read the booklet there was the following for an applicant gain accreditation based on overseas qualification/s 1. Awarded by a tertiary education institution, 2. A bachelor degree or a higher degree; and 3. sufficiently specialised in the skills of translating and/or interpreting. Practical work experience in translating and/or interpreting is also taken into account ...blah blah blah...i suggest one have to read the booklet as well so heres the website link..

naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Assessment_OSQualifcation_ProfessionalAssociationMembership_AdvancedStanding_booklet.pdf

...which i just thought only few applicant will qualifies.


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

The way i understand with what i have read above to be able to get sure of 5 points with Community Language after July 1, 2011 was exclusive to those persons whom jobs are of interpreters and/or translators as the job was no longer included in the SOL, they have to get accreditation points from NAATI when entering Australia. So sad for those persons whom are not...


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

I am very confused by the entire community language thing.
What languages are considered?
And how does it matter if you can tranlsate when you are in another profession...
Do you actually have to proof you translated before?


----------

